# Brigantine Beach Project!!!!!



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

On Sunday March 30 the New jersey Beach Buggy Association is helping with installing the piping plover fence on the north beach of Brigantine,we are meeting at the north beach entrance parking lot at 8:30 am ,We need your help with this project !! You do not need to be a member to help out with the project
Come out and show your support!!!!!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

count me in,heaver.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'll be there!


----------

